# Aide pour configurer Playonmac



## oalexandrian (5 Juin 2019)

Bonjour à tous et au maniac ...

Je dois installer sur mon mac un programme window pour faire du data cleaning de fichier csv .

Impossible de trouver cela en mac donc obligé d'installer Window .

Je suis tombe sur cette application Playonmac et malheuresement apres 1 journée de bidouiage cela ne marche pas .

Quelqu'un à une idée ? 

Voici le fichier des logs lors du plantage


----------



## macomaniac (6 Juin 2019)

Bonjour *oalexandrian
*
Quel est le programme Windows ? - as-tu un lien pour que je télécharge (gratuitement) l'installateur *.exe* de ce programme (afin de tester de mon côté) ?


----------



## oalexandrian (11 Juin 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *oalexandrian
> *
> Quel est le programme Windows ? - as-tu un lien pour que je télécharge (gratuitement) l'installateur *.exe* de ce programme (afin de tester de mon côté) ?



Bonjour Macomaniac,

Voici le programme en question 

https://www.dataqualityapps.fr/

Cordialement 

Olivier


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juin 2019)

J'ai échoué à créer une appllication de portage du programme DataQualityTools. Aussi bien avec PlayOnMac qu'avec Wineskin Winery -->

- l'installation bloque sur un échec de télécharger une bibliothèque de ressources.​


----------

